# MTB in Barcelona in January



## allegro1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,
im going to Barcelona next week and would like to go MTB for some days.
Where are the best places near Barcelona to go Mountainbike? (not more than 1-2 hours away by train)
What about Parc Natural Del Montseny? How is weather like there in January?

Thanks


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

PM sent


----------

